# Tube Master Sniper



## Bill Hays

*File Name*: Tube Master Sniper
*File Submitter*: Bill Hays
*File Submitted*: 08 Oct 2012
*File Category*: Slingshots

1/4" aluminum is more than adequate for this one. G10 and some composites are also recommended.

Click here to download this file


----------



## Beanflip

Thanks for sharing this one Bill. I downloaded it as fast as I could. Now I gotta get some aluminum.


----------



## capnjoe

I love me some Texas! Happy Birthday. Master Bill.


----------



## Sofreto

Happy birthday, señor have ha GREAT day...seems like to did.


----------



## SlingDaddy

Thanks for the template Bill! I'm a recent convert to Chinese tubes, so I can't wait to try this design.

One question though - what are the right dimensions for the frame, as it prints small on my PC?


----------



## maxpowers

I have the same question as SlingDaddy. It seems a little small, I made sure it was printed at 100%. What should the dimensions be?


----------



## capnjoe

Bill! Hope you and your loved ones are safe. Just caught the news.


----------



## JoeInMT

Has anyone figured out the dimensions for this yet?


----------



## Appalachik

I just printed this out from the downloadable .pdf file and it came out small, so I did some calculations and found that if I printed it scaled to 135%, it came out spot on at 5.25" length, 3.95" width and 2.37" between the forks. FYI, the last 2 measurements were taken with a line through the hole centres, which I assume to be the correct place to do it.

Because of the way printers scale stuff up, the outlines get thicker and become a little less distinct, so you might want to bear that in mind when you're tracing the outline. For my own purpose, I decided to make a couple of templates by spray mounting the printouts onto thin ply and then bandsawing them out and filing until my lines disappeared. I printed at 135% and also at 137%, giving me a couple of sizes to choose from. For me, the slightly larger size works better. You might want to vary the size to suit yourself, a couple of percent either way.

I have no way of knowing if my computer / printer combination interprets .pdf identically to others, so just check that the overall length works out to 5.25" on your printout and you should be making it as per the original.

Jenna


----------



## DogBox

Appalachik said:


> I just printed this out from the downloadable .pdf file and it came out small, so I did some calculations and found that if I printed it scaled to 135%, it came out spot on at 5.25" length, 3.95" width and 2.37" between the forks. FYI, the last 2 measurements were taken with a line through the hole centres, which I assume to be the correct place to do it.
> 
> Because of the way printers scale stuff up, the outlines get thicker and become a little less distinct, so you might want to bear that in mind when you're tracing the outline. For my own purpose, I decided to make a couple of templates by spray mounting the printouts onto thin ply and then bandsawing them out and filing until my lines disappeared. I printed at 135% and also at 137%, giving me a couple of sizes to choose from. For me, the slightly larger size works better. You might want to vary the size to suit yourself, a couple of percent either way.
> 
> I have no way of knowing if my computer / printer combination interprets .pdf identically to others, so just check that the overall length works out to 5.25" on your printout and you should be making it as per the original.
> 
> Jenna


...Like your methodology... or, "works for me!"


----------



## Bill Hays

updated


----------



## beaker83

How thick should I make this if I use plywood instead of aluminum or G10?


----------



## Tierry Waski

Very nice, i will try this on my CNC.

Thanks.


----------

